# Double Bar frame - What is it?



## Dave Stromberger (May 14, 2014)

I've had this bike for years. Anybody able to identify the maker? The fork looks Schwinn-esc, but it could have been installed later.  It came with a Fauber generic sprocket, so that's of no help, and the crank is un-marked.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 14, 2014)

*Dave ... any chance we could see full-on pics of the fender bridges ?
Am curious as to the degree they are curved AND whether or not they 
have trumpet-mouth terminal-ends.

Any badge-attachment features ?*

...........  patric




================================================
================================================


----------



## Balloontyre (May 14, 2014)

*How is the serial number stamped?*

Could be a newer model than this 1915 Crusader, or a truss fork version of the same. Has similar fender braces and mudflap. The fork looks like something Schwinn to me.
Dig the unparalleled bars.


----------



## chitown (May 14, 2014)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I've had this bike for years. Anybody able to identify the maker? The fork looks Schwinn-esc, but it could have been installed later.  It came with a Fauber generic sprocket, so that's of no help, and the crank is un-marked.




The stay bridges look Schwinn as well as the fork. The trumpet joint of the lower cross bar looks like other Schwinn's like tall tank Meads and some Chicago Cycle Supply badged bikes of similar age. How about the serial #? There are some good Schwinn serial # theories going around these parts (see oldnut's thread on his teens Schwinn built Excelsior) and it would be nice if we can get another example of a teens Schwinn documented.

Schwinn offered a double bar in '17 but doesn't show truss rods. Maybe late teens. Or like you said, it could have been added later. Cool frame though!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help so far, guys. Would be neat if it was a Schwinn, but I have my doubts. Serial number is on the left side of the seat tube, near the top... looks like it reads 610594, but it's hard to read. The lack of "pinch" to how the rear seat-stays come up to meet the seat tube suggests "no" on Schwinn.  Badge holes are verticle, space just shy of 2 7/8".


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

I had one like that also, but never did find out what it was....


----------



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2014)

*Key Detail!*

The SN Location should Give a Key Clue!!!!


----------



## dmk441 (May 14, 2014)

*17' Schwinn*



chitown said:


> The stay bridges look Schwinn as well as the fork. The trumpet joint of the lower cross bar looks like other Schwinn's like tall tank Meads and some Chicago Cycle Supply badged bikes of similar age. How about the serial #? There are some good Schwinn serial # theories going around these parts (see oldnut's thread on his teens Schwinn built Excelsior) and it would be nice if we can get another example of a teens Schwinn documented.
> 
> Schwinn offered a double bar in '17 but doesn't show truss rods. Maybe late teens. Or like you said, it could have been added later. Cool frame though!




I agree, cool frame.

Does anyone have a better image of the 17' Schwinn World Double Bar crank and sprocket? as well as a better image of the 17' World front fork or head badge? I'd like to know if they are difficult to find or not. I'd be interested in them if someone has one. 

 I have this image of 17' schwinn drops, as well as this link.

ttp://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51632-Schwinn-s-1-000-000th-built-bicycle!-1917-article-via-hathitrust-org-online-library


----------

